# Tiger Colored Shepherd puppies



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know if this goes here or somewhere else, so if it needs moved please do so. I've been looking at different breeders trying to find the best one for us. I ran across someone mentioning tiger colored shepherds. Is this a legitimate color? I don't want one but was curious if anyone else has heard of them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never heard of such a thing.

Black
Bi-Color
Black/Tan (saddle back or blanket back)
White
Sable
Blue
Liver

Can you post the website?


----------



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

I can see if I can find it. Honestly the pup in the picture didn't look purebred... but then again maybe it was a really bad picture.


----------



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

German Shepherd Puppy for Sale: Tiger (Dutch) type Sepherd Pup delivered Illinois - 2324aa14-d4e1

Ok here is the link. I found the kennel advertised and was trying to find reviews on them when I saw a sight that said something about tiger shepherds so I had to click and look.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like a Sable coat.. but def not purebred.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks like a Dutch Shepherd, purebred.
The title of the link mentions Dutch and that's what it looks like.
They are akin to a brindle Mali.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Eeeeek ok perhaps they are Dutch x GSD crosses. There is a breed called Dutch Shepherd that can be brindle marked. They are a different breed than GSDs but very similar in many ways. There are no purebred brindle GSDs. 

Dutch Shepherd Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

That is not a purebred German Shepherd.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Scary ad. That poor pup needs to be adopted, but this is definitely NOT a legitimate breeder! Not even a halfway decent BYB.

Maybe they threw all those keywords into the ad to try to rehome the puppy?

It's a mixed breed, probably has some shepherd in him somewhere along the way, bred with something having a brindle coat.

The markings are brindle, not tiger.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

CassandGunnar said:


> That looks like a Dutch Shepherd, purebred.
> The title of the link mentions Dutch and that's what it looks like.
> They are akin to a brindle Mali.


Ah...I'm ignorant about these. Perhaps it is a pb dog. In the back of a pickup waiting to be delivered to Chicago? Still a scary ad to me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good example of something to avoid.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh good lord...those are not purebred anything. Looks like a Dutch Shepherd so either the person is crossing them with GSD's or they have no idea what they have


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Labradoodles and Tiger Shepherds....definitely a good one to avoid.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Doesn't look like a DS or a cross with one. The ear set is more like a Lab's cross with who know what/brindle/pricked ears. It is unlikely that DS's are breeding randomly or roaming the streets.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If I'm reading it right, it looks like the dog's name is Tiger and that he's a purebred Dutch Shepherd, but to me looks mix or poorly bred. Not color of the dog, if I'm reading it correctly. If you go to the site and look at the bottom of adopted puppies page, they have this strange looking puppy that doesn't look like a lab, but a mix of lab, and something else. I wonder where they got that puppy and dutch puppy from? It doesn't seem like they breed Dutch Shepherds. I've seen poorly bred labs and GSDs before. So I wouldn't be surprised if Tiger was a purebred.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No, I think they are calling it a Tiger type "Sepherd".


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah...that's a dutch shepherd mixed with something else. and I doubt that the "top German shepherd of all time" is in their bloodline lol. They didnt even spell shepherd right. Stay away! seriously. I used to the BYB's were ok because I lucked out with one, but I'm paying the piper now with with my nervy, unstable puppy. Save up the cash for a reputable breeder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

...but what a deal, double or triple vaccinated and double wormed! And it plays with Frizbees and 2x4s and 5 gallon pails. Sounds like someone I would want to do business with.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We are selling this Tiger dog:
*Reserve Me Before I'm Adopted*

Or, you know, sold. Way to co-opt a word to create a different reality. 



Run!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Wouldn't touch that with a 50' pole.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like it could have brindle greyhound by the look of the ears.


----------



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

> 2x4s, 5 gallon pails, and of course Frizbees


What does that even mean? 
Amazing what some "breeders" will try to pass off as a well bred dog. Some unsuspecting person will undoubtedly buy one of their puppies, and the cycle will continue. Sad.


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

Those look like tiger shepherds to me. I guess if thats what they want to call that mutt.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Unbelievable...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL. This thread is hilarious. Tiger shepherds! Must be the new line of GSD. I mean, this is really hard to pass up too, this dog seems like it might be a champion! :hammer:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe it's related to this dog


----------



## GypC84 (Feb 28, 2013)

I definantly won't be buying from this breeder. I was looking for breeders in Iowa, ran across a few. I don't want a huge shepherd so that ruled out a couple right there. I was looking for reviews for the others and ran across this which i'd never seen. I know some breeds come in a brindle, or reverse brindle as this appears to be. However I'd never in all my life and 5 yrs spent working at a vet clinic, seen a brindle shepherd. I love the tiger colored golden by the way lol


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe start a thread with what you are looking for in a dog and then see what kind of recommendations you will get. 

Isn't marketing amazing!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think it's a purebred at all. It looks like maybe a Dutch Shepherd mix, or some other brindle dog mix.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> Maybe it's related to this dog


Ooooh! I like this tiger shepherd/dog better. Cute picture.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Suddenly, I have a craving for Corn Flakes.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Not a purebred 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

